# Povia vs. Emis Killa: polemiche a suon di video e tweet



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Appena tornato dalle vacanze così come rivelato su Facebook, Emis Killa ha ripreso le vecchie abitudini di sparare a zero tramite i social network. Stavolta la sua vittima di sfogo via Twitter, con una bordata che potrebbe incontrare il plauso di molti, è stato Povia, colpevole di non badare eccessivamente al proprio orticello di affari.

Lo sfogo del rapper brianzolo arriva dopo la pubblicazione da parte di Povia di un video in cui il cantante italiano se la prende con i protagonisti della nuova scena rap italiana, ultimamente molto ricca di personaggi tra i quali Fedez, Guè Pequeno, il più commerciale Moreno da Amici, Clementino e lo stesso Emis Killa, accusandoli di essere delle “fighette” ipocrite che fingono di venire dal ghetto ma poi fanno i video nelle piscine bellissime e in location esagerate, sulla falsariga di certi colleghi americani.






Ecco la risposta di Emis Killa:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>Povia,anziche' insultare i rapper vai all'adecco a cercare lavoro,che sono anni che fai canzoni di *****,*********.</p>— Emis Killa (@RealEmisKilla) <a href="https://twitter.com/RealEmisKilla/statuses/369459978395865088">August 19, 2013</a>


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2013)

Quattro braccia rubate all'agricoltura


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Piccioni contro vampiri. Sfida interessante.
Devo dire che questi sono dei dialoghi di alto livello.
Povia è riuscito nella straordinaria impresa di rendermi quasi simpatico Emis Killa per un paio di minuti. 

- - - Updated - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> Quattro braccia rubate all'agricoltura



.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Agosto 2013)

che guerra tra poveri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> Quattro braccia rubate all'agricoltura


Penso non ci sia periodo più adatto per descrivere cose del genere.


----------



## andre (20 Agosto 2013)

Non so se avete mai letto la pagina facebook di Povia, è da crepare dal ridere. 
Credo sia uscito un po' di testa.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Agosto 2013)

Il primo si commenta da solo e sto fantomatico rapper io nn l'ho mai sentito nominare


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Agosto 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Il primo si commenta da solo e sto fantomatico *rapper io nn l'ho mai sentito nominare*


Non ti preoccupare, è uno sfigato che ha si una buona tecnica, ma sia il suo personaggio che il suo rap è una roba da tredicenni.


----------

